# need advice on bloods



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2014)

pre-cycle


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2014)

4 weeks in
600mg Test C (PSL) & 25mg Aromasin ed (RUI)


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2014)

Your  Aromasin SUCKS!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks like your aromasin might be crap.  Not sure though. Because aromasin will elevate your ALT. But at 25mg ED your e2 should be lower IMO.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2014)

whose aromasin is it?


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2014)

i was using RUI...smh i got another bottle coming in to
thinking off switching to .25mg adex
hows MP, i see their a site sponsor


----------



## don draco (Mar 3, 2014)

I think the aromasin is underdosed.  Maybe bunk.  But I'd expect your E2 to be even higher if it were bunk.  

I wouldn't go with RUI again.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> i was using RUI...smh i got another bottle coming in to
> thinking off switching to .25mg adex
> hows MP, i see their a site sponsor



Manpower is no more...


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

MP fine g2g


----------



## don draco (Mar 3, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> MP fine g2g



Definitely not..


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry EP fine g2g.. not mp. I Never used.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2014)

i'll give their Aromasin a try and get bloods b4 i decide to switch to adex
thanks for the assistance UG


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 3, 2014)

FWIW, I'm using GWP aromasin and I think it's a little under dosed too.  Being an idiot, I've started adding in a little GWP letro, like if one of their products is under dosed the solution must be to use another one of their products.  What can I say, it's what I have on hand.  From now on, I'm only going to buy pharm stuff, probably from ADC, they've been good to me so far.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 3, 2014)

Your e was high to begin with so u might need a higher dose as your e sensitive it seems. Probably havr under dosed stane too.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

Trini, if I were you, I'd email those labs to rui, and get your money back (if that's even possible.)  Of he doesn't refund your money, I'd go over to ology where rui "hung the moon," and post those labs. Aromasin should have knocked your estrogen out at only 600mgs test/week.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> FWIW, I'm using GWP aromasin and I think it's a little under dosed too.  Being an idiot, I've started adding in a little GWP letro, like if one of their products is under dosed the solution must be to use another one of their products.  What can I say, it's what I have on hand.  From now on, I'm only going to buy pharm stuff, probably from ADC, they've been good to me so far.



I used to get Aromasin prescribed before I moved. And ADC? I'll search the board, and see if I can find them.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.alldaychemist.com/

They're a few other ones other guys have also had good luck with, but ADC is the only one I've used personally.  They bill from the US but ship from India, usually takes about 2 weeks to get stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> http://www.alldaychemist.com/
> 
> They're a few other ones other guys have also had good luck with, but ADC is the only one I've used personally.  They bill from the US but ship from India, usually takes about 2 weeks to get stuff.



I got 2 labs done on them that show they are just as good as the Upjohn's.


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

You cats are the stuff! Thanks!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 3, 2014)

meat said:


> You cats are the stuff! Thanks!



idk if you noticed but....im a wolf, SFG is a bear
rumpy is the only cat lol


----------



## meat (Mar 3, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> idk if you noticed but....im a wolf, SFG is a bear
> rumpy is the only cat lol



Lol!!!! I can't argue with that. Lol


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I use aro from superior hardcore peptides. I use their aro at 6.25mg when i cruise and it keeps my e2 on the lower range.


----------



## CJ (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey Rumpy, how does ADC's packaging look, is it discreet? Is this as likely to be grabbed by LE? I'm hoping to avoid this question from the gf..."what's THIS package?".   :-D


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 4, 2014)

Might want to take some NAC every day for your liver if you aren't already.  Good luck finding a better AI.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 4, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Might want to take some NAC every day for your liver if you aren't already.  Good luck finding a better AI.



sup MT (gotta abbreviate shxt)
yea i've been running 600-1200mg NAC daily
also forgot to mention i've been on 80mg Turinabol ed


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 4, 2014)

CJ275 said:


> Hey Rumpy, how does ADC's packaging look, is it discreet? Is this as likely to be grabbed by LE? I'm hoping to avoid this question from the gf..."what's THIS package?".   :-D



usually comes wrapped in news paper from the cartoon section of Garfield, Rumpys favorite.


----------



## meat (Mar 4, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> Might want to take some NAC every day for your liver if you aren't already.  Good luck finding a better AI.



I'll second that on the NAC!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 19, 2014)

6weeks in on current 600mg TestC (PSL)
e2 is still up there after switching RC company


----------



## bronco (Mar 20, 2014)

Any issues with BP TriniJuice? Or any other noticeable side effects?


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 20, 2014)

bronco said:


> Any issues with BP TriniJuice? Or any other noticeable side effects?



never checked blood pressure, i probably should start...
No sides but my weight has been hovering around 195...usually fluctuating up and down 2-3lbs (scale every 2weeks)


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 20, 2014)

Should I try using adex..I always use aromasin (this time from ep)
I'm going to go with adc this time


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 20, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Should I try using adex..I always use aromasin (this time from ep)
> I'm going to go with adc this time



Adex is better at controlling E2 and better overall IMO unless you have problems with lipids.


----------



## meat (Mar 20, 2014)

The main problem I found with Arimidex is the havoc it wreaks on the HDL. But yes, it certainly works well.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 20, 2014)

ordered some adex from adc but for now i'll just dose my aromsain @25mg 2xPerday until it arrives


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 13, 2014)

quick update
I meant to get bloods done before i switched to adex....i increased aromasin dosage to 25mg twice per day for 2weeks but have no idea what that did to my e2
but i've been dosing adex @ .5mg e3d (1week in); getting bloods done next saturday
using adex from adc


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

Rui has never done anything for me. I am very  gyno prone, so it is evident if a product is good or not. Their arimidex did nothing even at a ridiculous high dose (1 mg a day) on a test E only cycle. I went that high to see if it was under dosed. Then I got a hold of adex pills which worked great at regular dose. Their nolva wouldn't slow the itching and burning either on that test cycle. I haven't been successful with a research chem yet. BTW, I am not saying that they are all bad. I just haven't had success.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Apr 13, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> 6weeks in on current 600mg TestC (PSL)
> e2 is still up there after switching RC company



PSL?  Have you been happy with them? Just curious because of mixed reviews I've heard


----------



## Crim Crim (Apr 20, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> ordered some adex from adc but for now i'll just dose my aromsain @25mg 2xPerday until it arrives



Good luck with it.  I just used ADC for the first time after hearing about it here and their raloxifene has noticeably reduced a gyno flare up.  The packaging looks totally legit as well...


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 20, 2014)

Crim Crim said:


> Good luck with it.  I just used ADC for the first time after hearing about it here and their raloxifene has noticeably reduced a gyno flare up.  The packaging looks totally legit as well...



Glad to hear that.  I just ordered a bunch from them.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 24, 2014)

Lt. Aldo Raine said:


> PSL?  Have you been happy with them? Just curious because of mixed reviews I've heard



Put it like this, with PSL your bound to get scammed sooner or later


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 28, 2014)

On Adex from adc @.50 eod....way lower than previous 
also was on 100mg(questionable) "PURITY SCAM LABS (PSL)"  alleged Anvar (actually Tbol) was 6wks in now stopped

Pre-Cycle - 62
RUI Aromsain - 104
EP Aromasin - 137
ADC Adex- 59

don't know what i could do to lower it, maybe 1mg e3d
*Not trying to bash these RC companys, their both very legit/reputable....I should've been on any brand adex from the start since my e2 was originally high*


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 29, 2014)

Try going .5mg ED with the adex. 

Also look into donating blood or double RBC's VERY soon Trin. Your hematocrit and RBC levels are high


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 29, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Try going .5mg ED with the adex.
> 
> Also look into donating blood or double RBC's VERY soon Trin. Your hematocrit and RBC levels are high



i was actually talking bout donating blood the other day in the shout; well at least trying to find out how to go through the whole process (newb) and i still have to get me a blood pressure monitor but i'll try to get shxt done by the weekend


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 29, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> i was actually talking bout donating blood the other day in the shout; well at least trying to find out how to go through the whole process (newb) and i still have to get me a blood pressure monitor but i'll try to get shxt done by the weekend



Just go to the Red Cross website and plug in your zip code. They'll have a list of all the donations going on near you. Set up an appointment online and fill in any questions. When you get there, they'll give you some queens to answer, take some vitals, and if you're good to go they'll take your blood.


----------



## graniteman (Apr 29, 2014)

Your panels don't look bad at all to me, the ranges you're out aren't in critical numbers . Donating blood is def a good thing though , I go E 3months. The ones that stand out- the fsh and lh, add some HCG in there. It looks like you switched your anti-e a few times and the current is working looking at the previous numbers.  With the half life of adex 1mg e-3 days should do it or stay at your .5 eod. Just my thoughts, not trying to step on toes but I get regular HRT panels and these don't look bad and your e is reacting to the new anti-e.  Personally I would not use research chems for anything, it's not worth getting into your cycle and discovering it's bunk, as you found out.


----------



## bigezy (Apr 29, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> FWIW, I'm using GWP aromasin and I think it's a little under dosed too.  Being an idiot, I've started adding in a little GWP letro, like if one of their products is under dosed the solution must be to use another one of their products.  What can I say, it's what I have on hand.  From now on, I'm only going to buy pharm stuff, probably from ADC, they've been good to me so far.



i keep hearing ADC......can someone enlighten me on this ?? or through a PM


----------



## TriniJuice (May 30, 2014)

*Update*
Definitively in need of some bloods this week, was gonna hold off on it for another 2/3 weeks but I've been feeling an EXTREME sense of brain-fog this week...I mean even as im typing this im just blank; can't even explain it...Last week wasn't to bad but it's gotten worse
I fine in the a.m. than through work but it hits me HARD on the drive home...possibly a sign of low estrogen 
Been on .5mg adex eod w/250mg Test C e3d (4weeks)
I'm supposed to take a dose 2mrr but I'm going to skip it, Shxt shouldn't effect the outcome of my results...
I actually wanna stop the adex until i get my results back but i'm also on 600mg Tren and not taking any caber/prami so i might switch up to .5mg adex e3or4d for now


----------



## stonetag (May 30, 2014)

hey bro I noticed your creatinine levels are high, I have the same issues, Kidney functions aren't up to snuff. As you may know that is a classic tren trait for some (me apparently), but it could also be a more serious CKD (chronic kidney disease) issue. My doc who is a PA only, but very up to speed on gear and I am open with him also, he has me on BP meds for a month, and also had me get a kidney ultrasound, the month is up next week and I will give some more blood to see where that level is (creatinine) . I never heard anything negative back on the ultrasound, and I'm done with the tren this cycle, so I guess we'll see. Just worried about you bro, might check into it.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 2, 2014)

okay, so i definately need to get a re-test
e2=580!! no fukN way...could a night of partying effect my e2 levels this much
im still on the same ADC adex from last time and my e2 than was 59 and i was on 600mg Test
currently on 250mg Test, 80mg Var, and 600mg Tren..have to get retested this week


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

Have you ever been symptomatic with estrogen sides? nip pain/swelling fluid retention etc? also whats your bf% about at? i'm not a big fan of dosing adex anything but qday. Ive seen more variability in levels with the q3day dosing. I'd do .5 qday for awhile unless your symptomatic, if thats the case do 1 mg qday if youre sticking with adex. just be careful chasing the numbers with estrogen. the changes you make today in test dose and ai dose will not be seen until later down the road. keep an eye on the symptoms and treat that. 

there was mention of concern over creatinine....I'm not seeing that at all. Your cr has been great throughout. Its pretty common to see a slight bump in cr with guys who are more muscular. Not super high but just over what the lab has as normal. Remember, the normal ranges are based on a normal population. what you see clinically is old people and those with muscle wasting conditions will run real low.....0.5 often. People with larger skeletal muscle mass will run higher on the scale....high 1.2's to 1.3 usually. don't sweat that. If it keeps crawling up past 1.3 too much then keep a closer eye. When it keeps going the vast majority of the time this is related to uncontrolled blood pressure. Thats where the renal damage comes from especially with tren. unchecked bp. Ive not seen any good studies linking tren specifically to kidney damage. There are some case studies of rhabdo causing arf but case studies don't tell us much. People freak out because of the piss color change with tren but thats not a sign your kidneys are failing.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 3, 2014)

I was on 10-15mg of creatine a day at the time those bloods were taken...why? I read some shxt about increased creatine absorption while on var..didn't see any difference in the month I was on it so I stopped...

Haven't been having any signs of high e2...usually I start getting bacne and my weight goes up by atleast 5-8lbs

I was reading if drinking the night before would through off test readings and it was a yes/no answer so I said fuk it and decided to go that morning instead of waiting another week...

I"ll retest in 2-3 weeks since everything else seems in tack


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

wasn't asking about creatine use, someone said something about your lab creatinine level which was fine. Creatine has nothing to do with creatinine. 

if your not symptomatic dont wowrry about e2


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 3, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> wasn't asking about creatine use, someone said something about your lab creatinine level which was fine. Creatine has nothing to do with creatinine.
> 
> if your not symptomatic dont wowrry about e2



All this time I've been getN bloods I never noticed that it said "creatinine"...I mostly just look at e2, test, blood levels, and liver enzymes; I usually don't concern myself w/anything else
Ummm trini learn


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> All this time I've been getN bloods I never noticed that it said "creatinine"...I mostly just look at e2, test, blood levels, and liver enzymes; I usually don't concern myself w/anything else
> Ummm trini learn



yea serum creatinine is one of the basic labs included in the basic metabolic panel (chem7) as well as the complete metabolic panel (chem14). creatinine gets confused in bro science for creatine......two totally different things. 

the creatinine is something to keep an eye on if your on a cycle and have a family history of kidney issues or trouble controling bp. bp really has to be ****ed to jack with kidney function though


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 4, 2014)

current cycle
800mg Test Cyp (Microwaved Homebrew )
700mg Bold Cyp
600mg NPP
1mg Adex eod 

i fuk'd up and ordered "Total Test Serum" instead of ordering 
"Testosterone, Total - Women, Children, and Hypogonadal Males, LC/MS-MS" which would've gave me an exact testosterone #
Kids...Don't order anything off the internet stoned // going again this week to get it done...good thing i got a $50 credit cert 4m them 
I'll be increasing adex dose to 1.25 to bring E2 down lower // 1mg Adex (ADC) and .25 LiquiDex (private source)


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 4, 2014)

Im dealing w my bloods now.....
In June my T level was noted as 297.
Last week it tested at 750.

Im not even on AAS either. So gotta retest but waiting their email back to me.

Your T is up there


----------



## TriniJuice (Aug 4, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Your T is up there



Negro Nutts -__-


----------



## Spongy (Aug 5, 2014)

Thread moved to correct forum...  after 5 months lol.


----------

